# Oil Filter



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

It looks like our 2005 GTO takes a PF46 filter. The local tells me that this is the only filter recomended for the LS2. The local speed shop suggests using the PF59, which they say is the same filter with the same featues only longer with more capacity and filtering ability. Does anyone have any thoughts on this. Does the larger filter provide more capacity and filtering and help cool the oil a little? Or... if we are changing oil every 3,000 is the PF46 really all you ever need. Not a big deal, just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

While it's under warranty, I would go with the stock filter- - -don't give them any ammunition.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Go with the correct one. Depending on how long this other filter is, you may want to check if it is not too long as to interfere with the skid plate. 

Don't always go by those guys in parts places. A lot of them pretend like they know all.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Don't always go by those guys in parts places. A lot of them pretend like they know all.



I had one of them in the Autozone tell me how the 400 in my Trans Am came out of the truck Pontiac made.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:confused PF isn't that a Fram number? Hey, check your different filters, there are better ones than that. Sure pay a little more, but get the protection. KN makes an excellent filter. So does Amzoil. Lots of good stuff out there, look around


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*Not Fram*



UdnUdnGTO said:


> :confused PF isn't that a Fram number? Hey, check your different filters, there are better ones than that. Sure pay a little more, but get the protection. KN makes an excellent filter. So does Amzoil. Lots of good stuff out there, look around


No ... PF46 is NOT a Fram number. It is the correct number for the AC Delco filter for our Holden/GTO's and is actually a good filter.

To read up on filters .... read hereOil Filter Study


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

They don't make the PF59 any more. Thats the filter that came on my 01 Sierra with a 5.3. As of my last oil change I couldn't get that filter any more, they started using the PF46 in the 5.3 in 2002 I guess. Makes it easy for me to remember - the same filter goes in my Goat and my Truck. 

The 59 is quite a bit longer than the 46, so it did make me upset that they stopped making it.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I switched to the K&N oil filter on my first oil change along with Redline lubricants. I've had great results with the K&N with past racing engines and I drive my goat hard.


----------



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

The longer filter will fit under the skid pan... I checked that one... but I think I will stick with the PF46 for now anyway. There are still PF59's on the shelves here. I know what you mean about the auto part stores. We have a good on here but even at that, they told me that a replacement for the PF59 was the PF58. Well, the PF58 does not have the anti drain back valve. I've never used the K&N but I did have a Mobil 1 and Fram split a seam on me and leak oil. I've always had good luck with the AC so for now, PF46 it is. Thanks all.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I use the PF46 along with Royal Purple, never had a problem yet.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

roadracer said:


> I switched to the K&N oil filter on my first oil change along with Redline lubricants. I've had great results with the K&N with past racing engines and I drive my goat hard.


+1 on the K&N...


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I have been duly chastized. Sorry. I have been very happy with Amzoil products. Like Groncho, I changed my car over except to Amzoil 0-30 ASAP


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> I have been very happy with Amzoil products.


Glad to hear that! :cheers 

There is an AMSOIL Ea Oil Filter that fits the GTO. The EAO32 fits LS1, LS2 and LS6 motors.


----------

